# فرصه بالشروق امتلك شقه بــ700 جنيه شهريا



## اسلام محمد (22 يناير 2012)

كود الاعــــــلان : 1221121
فرصه بالشروق شقه مميزه للبيع 70متر
 بمقدم 70 الف جنيه وقسط شهرى 700جنيه على 11سنه 
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

